# Mamiya Ze-2 50mm Lens - Know Anything About It?



## chantal7 (Jun 29, 2009)

I got this camera given to me randomly from one of my uncles... he got it from some people he knew and they've had it for years... found it in the garbage...

I don't even know if it works... I have no batteries in it. It seems like a cheaper camera, but I thought I'd post and see if any film photographers knew anything about it... if you've seen / used it before etc. 

I had trouble finding a site explaining the camera.... all I found were 35mm ones.


----------



## Dwig (Jun 29, 2009)

chantal7 said:


> ...
> I had trouble finding a site explaining the camera.... all I found were 35mm ones.
> ...



This is a 35mm camera. A simple Google search will turn up a number of hits.

The ZE-2 was one of 3 or 4 models that they introduced in a last ditch effort to stay in the 35mm SLR market as automatic exposure began to dominate. An effort that failed. These were low end cameras that were fairly reliable and would deliver adequate performance.


----------



## Torus34 (Jun 29, 2009)

Mamiya ZE-2, camera manuals


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2009)

Info on Mamiya Z-series cameras:
Mamiya Z-Series 35mm Cameras


----------



## chantal7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hmm - the lens actually says 50mm ? I guess that doesn't really matter - hehe - thanks for the manual! I am going to try this out!


----------

